# Findlay Perch



## tphlegar

I was just wondering if anyone is catching perch out of the findlay reservoirs? Or if anyone is catching perch around the area besides erie. Thanks.


----------



## Gills63

Was out at #2 sunday, none caught or saw caught

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingAddict

Is perch in both reservoirs? anywhere to camp close by?


----------



## ejsell

FishingAddict said:


> Is perch in both reservoirs? anywhere to camp close by?


Hancock county park district maintains a small camp ground just NE of number 2.


----------



## ress

Have not heard any good reports from either 1 or #2. Sure hope this fall and cooler temps will bring them back on. The catfish are still around if you have the time to find them.


----------



## yonderfishin

I would not waste my time anywhere else for perch right now , lake Erie is probably the only place to have a decent shot at them for a while.


----------



## yonderfishin

FishingAddict said:


> Is perch in both reservoirs? anywhere to camp close by?


Yes there are perch in both reservoirs , but nobody is having much luck with them lately.


----------



## tphlegar

thanks for the replies guys. Hopefully they start biting!


----------



## reshunter

going over fri for a shot at the perch. how low are the two res ?


----------



## ress

Not bad. Ramps are OK..


----------



## reshunter

thanks, not sure i'm going to make it fri ? vehicle is not running right, that a bumer. haven't been out at all in aug. thank again


----------



## Had a Bite

I have only saw one caught there. It was a nice one but I don't think that the school up like they do at the lake so pinpointing the best bait is almost impossible, IMO. I was told that Findlay was a great place to go for yellow perch, I was lied to. I was told that they stocked perch and saugeye there? Could have been bad info, I don't know. If they do they must all be dinner for the white bass. 

Its a pretty nice place there, wouldn't it be nice if they could develop it into a place to perch and Saugeye? I mean just stock it and turn it into a desirable location? I know I'm just dreaming so don't worry about saying how stupid my idea is.


----------



## Gills63

You weren't lied to. The informtion is just a little dated. It used to be great for perch and walleye. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin

Yep it used to be a great place for perch and walleye. Its just been overfished for so long now , when they are biting people harvest way too many. The legal limit may be the same as in Erie , but it is no lake Erie , you cant take that many out and still expect to have them in the future , but people do. Now they have ruined it for everyone. I dont think it gets stocked as often now as it used to so natural reproduction is important , but so many of the larger breeding age fish get removed whenever the bite is on they dont stand much of a chance to get back anywhere near what it used to be.


----------



## reshunter

made it out mon. monriing with my brothers at #1. there were acouple other boats but they did stay to long . we stay out for 4 hrs no perch. hit here and then. got a nice white bass 16" . going to keep trying ! i think water temp. isnt there yet ?


----------



## CATMAN447

I keep trying too, but I don't think temperature or anything else for that matter will help. The fish just aren't there in any kind of numbers anymore. The past 5 times I have been out there, I have managed only one 12" white bass. I have thrown everything at them, tubes, cranks (Deep and shallow), soft craws, flukes, senkos, spinners and everything in-between.

To top it all off, I don't see it getting better anytime soon. They can tighten regulations, but it's not going to do any good as there is no one there to enforce them. They could stock it MULTIPLE times a year and it just wouldn't matter. For every responsible fisherman out there, there are at least five others who will harvest absolutely everything they hook. The only thing that I believe would help would be to close it to fishing for a few years, but that would only be a temporary fix. Another possibility would be to limit the number of anglers allowed in. Perhaps a "tag lottery" like hunting moose,etc.

Unfortunately, I believe that fishery has seen it's day. Until the state and city jumps in, catching big fish on a regular basis is over. Those reservoirs have been decimated!


----------



## next bite

when they killed all the weeds in there they killed the fishing. look back on it. there were better fish and more of them. yes people keeping them didn't help. but where is there a place for them to hide? the xmas trees that they put in was a little to late. the bottom of that thing is mainly flat. i said this years ago that structure is what is needed in there. put 5 or 6 in. fish in there and give them a chance to survive and you'll get a better fishery. the white bass just nails all the fingerlings that the state does stock in there. maybe they need to put in some better preditor fish in there to keep them in check. drop some big logs and maybe some rock pilles some for them to hide and you'll get a better fishery. also slot limits would help.


----------



## yonderfishin

They killed the weeds and they killed off the zebra mussels , that got rid of cover and an easy major food source for young perch. Now the competition for food against other fish like white bass is even more of an issue. Even though zebra mussels are not native there is a documented relationship between them and perch populations. Add in overharvest and we have the new normal for these reservoirs.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Sounds like a topic that should be brought up at a city council meeting, or with the DNR. If there is no one there to regulate fishing limits, there is no one their that understands the reservoir. Sometimes DNR and city councils need the help and input of fishermen to manage the fishing.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hardtop

I have been reading these posts about the Findlay perch for the last two seasons, waiting for the bite to develop before I drag the boat out and give it a try. You see I was one of the guys who got into the fall shore bite for a couple years and then spent a winter tricking out an old boat for the reservoir, planning to do even more local fishing. Why drive all the way up the Port Clinton with gas at $4/gal when you could catch a limit of better perch here in Findlay.....seemed to make pretty good sense.
Now it has been two full seasons and the boat has not been wet yet. Sometimes I feel like there might be a local conspiracy going on and those who do catch fish out there don't post about it or worse.......post reports like we read here that discourage folks from coming out.......hummmmmm
I have been keeping the freezer full of Erie perch, which limits free time to venture out to the res. Not really complaining about the conspiracy theory, just sharing the idea that it "could" happen...... and be VERY effective lol........HT


----------



## CATMAN447

Go hit the reservoirs a couple times and THEN tell us all that it is a conspiracy. Pretty odd theory.


----------



## Salmonid

Hay Catman, its been many years since I been up there but wanted to know if the big channels are still around up there? Id like to come up and hit them for the fall feeding bonanza, you guys been getting any good double digit channels up there lately?
and to add what i know about perch to the OP inquirey, YP need lots of cristmas trees and rock piles to allow for any long term succes as the rocks hide and concentrate tehm while the trees are needed as they drape egg clusters in strings across the limbs, without anything to drape them over, no eggs
Thanks
Salmonid


----------



## Gills63

Yeah....I considered that maybe when the posts dried up the bite was on. But its not happening, at least not that I've saw. I know a research crew has been out to Fostoria 5 and 6 from BGSU. The study was regarding perch populations in up ground reservoirs. I read an article recently about a perch strain that grows faster that the state was looking into stocking. How about less trout and more quality crappie and perch?

I've often said that NW Ohio is neglected by the State. I think they assume since were close to Lake Erie that we don't need anything else. We don't have any river valleys to flood so all we have are big above ground bowls. Most of which are inaccessible to the young and old due to the rocks. I'm thnking its this flat fertile ground that prevents the State from having more quality hunting and fishing properties in this area.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Northern Reb

Gills - I agree with you 110% regarding NW Ohio being neglected by the state. The Findlay res and Van Buren Lake among many others are prime examples where the state could step in and use the money they collect from our licenses, tags and stamps we buy every yr. 

Everywhere else I go around this state, and MI for that matter, there are more than enough public fishing/hunting locations that are not over crowded, but NW OH has very few. The ones we do have are so over fished/hunted that it doesn't stay a good spot for long or it becomes dangerous...ie Upper Sandusky.

There is land for sale everywhere...a place where I hunted for 10+ yrs (40 acres of woods/farm) went unsold at both a sheriff&#8217;s auction and a bank auction. The price was down to about half of what it was worth. If the state wants to make an investment there are ample opportunities, but I don't see them doing it here. Maybe because we are somewhat close to Erie or the good farm ground, I'm not sure, but if the money we spend is supposed to go towards improving habitat etc then they really need to spread the $ around.


----------



## 9dodgefan

I am not an expert fisherman by any means. I am also not a novice who just shows up with rod and reel with an expectation that I will catch loads of fish by just throwing a worm into the water under a bobber. I was reintroduced into fishing 5 years ago by a good friend of mine. The very first time we went out to Res 2, my friend pulled in two 8-10lb channels. We have yet to catch one over 24" since. Like I said, I'm no expert, but I used to catch 8-10 channels a night, often times unable to get to my other pole as I was reeling the first one in. 

I agree wholeheartedly with the notions outlined in previous posts. Over harvest, lack of structure and regulation have turned #2 into a 640 acre swimming pool, nothing more. There are no conspiracy theories cooking that are trying to keep people away from the Findlay Reservoirs. If I was pulling in perch, bass and cats regularly, you can rest assured you would see me posting about it. It is just not a priority right now to the city. I have a friend who is a city engineer and is friends with Lydia so I may try to plant a bug that way. I would also love to start a committee who could present ideas to the city and the ODNR in a professional manner to give this great city a place where parents can take their kids to enjoy fishing a great fishery in NW OH.


----------



## Weekender#1

Keep Lydia out of it. She has plenty of election promises that have fallen off her plate now, she does not have time to stay in town to do any fricken thing. I wish she would continue with some kind of Flood control but evidently it is not a priority for her now. She is turning out to be pretty worthless for the city. On the other side she is young and pretty.


----------



## Had a Bite

Maybe someone should have told my tackle box about the conspiracy theory. Maybe this year after Christmas we should take over the tree collection and just throw a few of our own in there and just make it happen. At least then we know there will be a few hiding places in there. I know it prolly against the law but so is speeding. JUST KIDDING................not really. 



Now I was just out last weekend in Fostoria, 5 maybe not sure sorry but did pull in a bunch of white perch, small and all C/R. Nothing yellow. 

Let's beat the dead horse, why can't they stock only yellow perch and eyes. 
Maybe they just gave up so then next generation has truly nothing to get into trouble and play Xbox.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

One just has to look at what just happened to La SuAnn to know how far you're going to get petitioning the ODNR to spend more money in NW Ohio. They let a world class Bluegill fishery got to crap because they claim they have no money. They're also going to tell you that they already have a viable stocking program in place. I'm not saying they're right, just the crap they're going to spew your way. I wish you all the best of luck, but I think I'll pass on holding my breath when it comes to the ODNR.
Why can't they be like (It hurts to use the blue word) MIchigan? Have you ever seen a MIch. Fishing Regs booklet? It's like a small novel. They break everything down across the state lake by lake, river by river if they see special needs. Our DNR needs a major overhaul and a big cash infusion before you're going to see any results The hunting situation isn't any better. Good luck and Godspeed with those people.


----------



## reshunter

fostoria res # 5 & 6 are just as bad, well really worst. smaller bodies of water mean less amount of fish being stocked and other thing. why put white perch in? i look up white perch there a predator , a fish who suvives by stealing ( focus on eating eggs ) there a junk fish. dont understand.


----------



## Had a Bite

I 2nd the junk fish. I just don't understand why certain fish are stocked. Nothing against you white bass guys I know there are a bunch but they are just bait stealing garbage IMO. From what I understand most people soak them in milk before they eat them, to draw out the garbage taste. 
But to be fair, a Talapia is technically a "garbage" fish and tons of people love them.


----------



## CATMAN447

Hey salmonid, I sent you a pm in case you didn't see it.


----------



## Salmonid

I got ity Catman, thanks, im pretty sure were gonna come up and see what we can find up there one day this fall, Ill let you know before we come up, maybe you can join us in my boat if I have room.

Salmonid


----------



## reshunter

went to res #6 this morning for 2hrs tosee it any perch was biting, no luck but got some crappie. got enough of them in my freezer. next weekend try findlay again


----------



## freshwaterwhale

I got on this site to hopefully get some info on my local area but see it`s mostly B-S like everything else on the internet,as far as #1 goes I caught a limit of 11.5 -13 on my own modified mayfly with lake shiners'''' I men`t I caught 2 short`s after 4 hour`s on a terd I found on the floor while unloading my rig....


----------



## Had a Bite

So good job?? if that's what your looking for. You must be the exception.


----------



## Gills63

I prefer not to be called a liar, especially when I'm not lying. But since only one post mentioned #1, I say we all head to #1. Maybe meet up with this guy and bask in his glory.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yonderfishin

freshwaterwhale said:


> I got on this site to hopefully get some info on my local area but see it`s mostly B-S like everything else on the internet,as far as #1 goes I caught a limit of 11.5 -13 on my own modified mayfly with lake shiners'''' I men`t I caught 2 short`s after 4 hour`s on a terd I found on the floor while unloading my rig....




Its hard to understand what you are saying , are you saying you caught a limit of perch in #1 recently ?

Do the words Texas Perch mean anything to ya ?  LOL

If you caught a limit of perch in #1 anytime in the past year I dont believe it.


----------



## reshunter

i 2nd that, isnt lake shinners a no no ?


----------



## ress

Yep, NO Shinners out there or you will get a 500.00 fine! I call BS on the perch catch.


----------



## CATMAN447

Sounds like a drunken post. Made absolutely no sense. He'll probably be the next "West-Virginia-*******" if anyone remembers that clown.


----------



## 9dodgefan

Yeah this reeks of WVR 5lb bass on the Blanchard territory. Of course my boy CATMAN got to it before me! Moderators please remove post and delete account.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Do the words Texas Perch mean anything to ya ?  LOL

If you caught a limit of perch in #1 anytime in the past year I dont believe it.[/QUOTE]

Thats Funny.

May the memory of that A#####E never die just so we can make fun of him.


----------



## Had a Bite

Texas perch? Sorry but I'm confused. Maybe I don't know as much as I thought but can you fill me in? Also who is the person your referring too? And yea Erie shiners are a big no no. I forget what it is but isn't it some disease or something they carry, bleeding maybe?


----------



## CATMAN447

I pulled a 10' Bull Shark out of #1 using ultra-light spinning gear and 5lb mono. That didn't surprise me though as they are pretty common in both #1 and #2. The weird part was that it's stomach was absolutely FILLED with 16" Texas perch! Seeing is believing I guess


----------



## reshunter

i remember that clown. for the shinners yes they carry something not good. about 2 or 3 yrs ago at #2 there was some guy doing that. i think they got caught?


----------



## Bucket Mouth

freshwaterwhale said:


> I got on this site to hopefully get some info on my local area but see it`s mostly B-S like everything else on the internet....


Let me translate - "I was hoping you would all give me GPS coordinates so that I can use your hard-spent time on the water learning what works in order for me to catch trophy fish with minimal time investment."


----------



## yonderfishin

Had a Bite said:


> Texas perch? Sorry but I'm confused. Maybe I don't know as much as I thought but can you fill me in? Also who is the person your referring too? And yea Erie shiners are a big no no. I forget what it is but isn't it some disease or something they carry, bleeding maybe?


There was a guy one here a while back who made such ridiculous claims that he will always be remembered as one of ohiogamefishings biggest idiots. I think it started off with claims of trout in an area pond that were so big that they left a wake as they swam by that might have drowned a small kid or something. Towards the end of his being allowed to post on here he was talking about how the perch fishing around here being so bad and he can go back to texas and catch easy limits of perch bigger than any in Ohio. Then he started threatening people who laughed at him with his machine gun. He was a legend in his own mind. I cant remember what his actual name on here was , I just call him texas perch because thats what most people would remember him by.


----------



## yonderfishin

CATMAN447 said:


> I pulled a 10' Bull Shark out of #1 using ultra-light spinning gear and 5lb mono. That didn't surprise me though as they are pretty common in both #1 and #2. The weird part was that it's stomach was absolutely FILLED with 16" Texas perch! Seeing is believing I guess


Haha! good one


----------



## 9dodgefan

CATMAN447 said:


> I pulled a 10' Bull Shark out of #1 using ultra-light spinning gear and 5lb mono. That didn't surprise me though as they are pretty common in both #1 and #2.
> 
> 
> It's a good thing none of those sharks make their way into the Blanchard or they'd get eaten by some of the goliath grouper I've thrown back!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I think he went by the tag of "West Toledo Fisherman."
He was the best that ever lived.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

DeathFromAbove said:


> I think he went by the tag of "West Toledo Fisherman."
> He was the best that ever lived.



...and also the names Texas Fisherman and saltwaterfisherman. That guy was a goon. I just went back and revisited some of his posts. He was turrrble.


----------



## firelands

What, you can't use shiners in Findlay? Why? Not trying to be smart, just would like to know.


----------



## Mothra

Weekender#1 said:


> Keep Lydia out of it. She has plenty of election promises that have fallen off her plate now, she does not have time to stay in town to do any fricken thing. I wish she would continue with some kind of Flood control but evidently it is not a priority for her now. She is turning out to be pretty worthless for the city. On the other side she is young and *pretty*.


Ughh  Pretty? Not by a long shot. A waste of vote, more than likely...

I haven't fished the reservoirs in years, waste of time and effort. None of my friends have had much luck, either, in the structureless water pools.


----------



## reshunter

firelands said:


> What, you can't use shiners in Findlay? Why? Not trying to be smart, just would like to know.


no shiners - lake shiners, not just findlay but all reservoirs and i think inland lakes to. they carry something - a disease. your local bait shop cant sell them. ask a local bait shop.


----------



## Gills63

I believe they're attempting to stop the spread of VHS. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

